# Drill Question



## 8CH Cadet (6 Oct 2011)

I have a question that has come up in another forum I'm a member of and the 201 does not provide a definitive answer. 
Can anyone point me in the right direction for documentation that states how and when the Left Guide (WO) falls in on parade? The 201 spells out when they move and where to when on the march and where they stand on parade but not how they get there.
Thanks.


----------



## Jimmy_D (6 Oct 2011)

Normally forms on parade with everyone. If C/MWO isnt available then your C/WO (CQ in army term to left guide) would then take an acting C/MWO position.


----------

